# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  What's the Very Difference Here?

## Culturist

Dear kamka, 
What's the semantic and pragmatic difference between "a co to takiego?" and "a co to (jest)" in Polish? 
Thank you!

----------


## kamka

> Dear kamka, 
> What's the semantic and pragmatic difference between "a co to takiego?" and "a co to (jest)" in Polish? 
> Thank you!

 I'd say "A co to jest?" is simply less formal. Don't see much of a difference semantically. "A co to takiego" is far less common, though.

----------

